# Just an old Deputy Sheriff..Fla



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2017)

*Hi group I am a retired Fla Deputy.. From Broward County Fla worked the area from 66 until retirement and now live in Alabama.  Married and Three kids one of them is a LEO....His idea.  I made more of the retirement by buying and selling land in Fla before Getting married.   Other than that nothing else is sharable.*


----------



## DarkFury (May 7, 2017)

*Welcome.
Former member of Joe arpiao posse here.*


----------



## westwall (May 7, 2017)

Welcome to the looney farm.


----------



## ricechickie (May 7, 2017)

Hello! I hope you're not overly sensitive.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Hello! I hope you're not overly sensitive.


Nothing gets to me, I have been married 55 years and three kids.  I did good raising them  Got them to the age of 18 still alive and not in prison.....


----------



## Disir (May 7, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2017)

westwall said:


> Welcome to the looney farm.


Thanks Westfall.  Dealt with the people that got charged with the Fla "baker act" that let Deputy Sheriff's put people in Mental Hosp if they act wacked out.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2017)

Disir said:


> Welcome.


Thanks really like the Music post and I mean liked it.


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 7, 2017)

Welcome

Check in at the desk, and tour the rooms


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *Welcome.
> Former member of Joe arpiao posse here.*


I like the way Joe ran his office, and we need more like him.


----------



## DarkFury (May 7, 2017)

Dan Stubb said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *Welcome.
> ...


We have little to no crime in the county. Joe was fair and enforced the law equal. I think justice is only found where all are equal under the law.


----------



## Vastator (May 7, 2017)

Dan Stubb said:


> *Hi group I am a retired Fla Deputy.. From Broward County Fla worked the area from 66 until retirement and now live in Alabama.  Married and Three kids one of them is a LEO....His idea.  I made more of the retirement by buying and selling land in Fla before Getting married.   Other than that nothing else is sharable.*


Welcome. Alabama here as well.


----------



## DarkFury (May 7, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Dan Stubb said:
> 
> 
> > *Hi group I am a retired Fla Deputy.. From Broward County Fla worked the area from 66 until retirement and now live in Alabama.  Married and Three kids one of them is a LEO....His idea.  I made more of the retirement by buying and selling land in Fla before Getting married.   Other than that nothing else is sharable.*
> ...


Florida Arizona and Alabama!
Liberals have to be shitting down both legs.


----------



## Gracie (May 7, 2017)

Welcome, Dan.


----------



## Kat (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2017)

Disir said:


> Welcome.





Dan Stubb said:


> *Hi group I am a retired Fla Deputy.. From Broward County Fla worked the area from 66 until retirement and now live in Alabama.  Married and Three kids one of them is a LEO....His idea.  I made more of the retirement by buying and selling land in Fla before Getting married.   Other than that nothing else is sharable.*


I just noticed that I have the last name wrong it should be Stubbs...


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Dan Stubb said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


When I saw him on TV I know if I was younger I would have wanted to work for him...I got stuck  in South Fla but I did work in Central Fla in Polk County for a short time


----------



## Gracie (May 7, 2017)

Dan Stubb said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...


Maybe Kat  can assist by adding an "s" to your name. If she can't, another mod might be able to. Ask.


----------



## Kat (May 7, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Dan Stubb said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...




Mods can't but Admin can, and I contacted one. I am sure he will fix it.


----------



## saveliberty (May 8, 2017)

Always good to mention of your house trained or not.  Welcome


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 8, 2017)

Welcome! So you sent people to Chattahoochee?


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 8, 2017)

Dan Stubb said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...



It may be safer to not use one's real name on internet message boards.

I would highly recommend against putting personal private information out onto the internet, especially here.

You don't want to be getting freaky middle-of-the-night phone calls because someone disagrees with

you on a messageboard, or someone you Baker acted tracking you down. 

Seriously, change that. You may need mod or admin approval.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Dan Stubb said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


This is kinda funny because the name is common and three of us with the same first and last name live within 5 miles of each other.  As far as nut cases I have no problem   The live all around us.  I use special software and there is a group of us that play internet tag.  I use the explosive cookies, and IP making software along with other type of disguises.  If someone would run tracing software right now, I would be found in Germany, for the next 22 min and then it changes to USA Texas.  Some people are now using VPM that uses servers in other countries.  .  Its getting harder to track people.  Some of these pay to find sites are so far out of date that I ran me and only 1 out of 23 found me but the data was out dated.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 8, 2017)

Dan Stubbs said:


> *Hi group I am a retired Fla Deputy.. From Broward County Fla worked the area from 66 until retirement and now live in Alabama.  Married and Three kids one of them is a LEO....His idea.  I made more of the retirement by buying and selling land in Fla before Getting married.   Other than that nothing else is sharable.*


I'm glad you finally picked an avatar.

I was waiting for you to do that or else I would iggy you since I regularly iggy anyone without an avatar.

So why did you choose Slick Willy ??

A self respecting retired Florida sheriff now in Alabama would seem to prefer a Confederal general like Lee or Longstreet or Stone Wall Jackson, I would think.

Slick Willy had his day in the sun and lots of extra nookie on the side back in the 1990's including Monica's blow jobs in the oval office.

What is it that you are trying to remind us of ?!

Here is Robert E Lee:


----------



## yiostheoy (May 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Dan Stubb said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


It is easy to hunt you down with the modern Google ap's.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 8, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *Welcome.
> Former member of Joe arpiao posse here.*


Really?  Well good for you.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 16, 2019)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubb said:
> ...





Dan Stubbs said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...



Play that funky music, white boy.







Nice avatar.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 18, 2019)

Dan, you have been here for over two years and I don't recall you ever writing anything that really pissed me off.

I'm starting to suspect that there must be something wrong with you.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 22, 2019)

Dan Stubbs said:


> *Hi group I am a retired Fla Deputy.. From Broward County Fla worked the area from 66 until retirement and now live in Alabama.  Married and Three kids one of them is a LEO....His idea.  I made more of the retirement by buying and selling land in Fla before Getting married.   Other than that nothing else is sharable.*


You came on board before I started giving newbies snacks, so since you are such a dear man, 
here ya go.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 22, 2019)

Dan Stubbs said:


> *Hi group I am a retired Fla Deputy.. From Broward County Fla worked the area from 66 until retirement and now live in Alabama.  Married and Three kids one of them is a LEO....His idea.  I made more of the retirement by buying and selling land in Fla before Getting married.   Other than that nothing else is sharable.*



Hey Dan, Welcome......Your name is somehow familiar.


----------

